# Squirrel and Rabbit?



## Chloedancer

Okay, I got brave and asked this guy in one of my classes, who I heard mention he hunts, what exactly he hunts.

He told me everything pretty much. I explained about RAW and that I was looking for leftovers from hunting and anything he may be wanting to get rid of.

He said he has a few squirrels and a rabbit right now he can bring me next week and that he does still hunt deer and duck.

So, my question is...I have been taking it kind of slow with introducing new foods and my dogs have only been on RAW for a few weeks. Right now we are still on chicken but have added beef this week. Do I just give them the whole/half a squirrel or try a smaller portion at first? Same with the rabbit. 

Are squirrel safe? I think he said they have been frozen for a while so probably so?

I am glad I asked him because he told me he hates to waste any part of an animal. Plus, it will be free, even though it may not be on a regular basis. 

 I can see my other classmates' faces if he brings the frozen carcasses to class! :crazy:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Sorry I don't know the answers. Just wanted to say that my rabbits are going to be very upset when they hear about their relatives.


----------



## Todd

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Sorry I don't know the answers. Just wanted to say that my rabbits are going to be very upset when they hear about their relatives.


LOL...Heidi hates the rabbit that hides under my shed, but it is smart enough to avoid her as soon as it hears the door open!


----------



## Castlemaid

My dogs have eaten young rabbits or squirrels caught and left behind by my cats with absolutely no ill effect - even poops came out completely normal. 

I don't know if I would feed wild rabbits and squirrels to my dogs on purpose, that makes me feel a bit weird (and I do feed raw), but it does not bother me that they get the occasional small animal and eat it. 

What I would be concerned about is buckshot in the animals if a shot-gun was used. Do you know what this person uses to hunt?


----------



## onyx'girl

My dogs have caught squirrels and eaten them. They usually will barf and they are rawfed. I have fed farm raised dressed rabbit to them, they aren't fond of it for some reason. 
Personally, I wouldn't feed wild game unless it was frozen for a week or so. Parasites would be killed off and the risk reduced of transferring.


----------



## RazinKain

My boy Kain eats squirrels ( hair and all ) on a fairly regular basis and I have seen no ill effects. He *really* enjoys them as a matter of fact. He trees them, daddy shoots them, he eats them. I give him Heart Guard monthly to eliminate the chances of getting worms from the squirrels, cuz I have read somewhere that squirrels can be wormy, but I don't know.


----------



## Caitydid255

As someone who hunts I can give you this advice. Find out what he shot the animal with. If a rifle, then he should have cleaned the wound channel and the meat is safe. If a shotgun, find out the size of the round, the lower the number, the larger the lead pellets therefore the lower your concern. If shotgun I would still check the meat for the pellets. If he butchered the animal the meat should be safe, but you should still be looking out for stray bits of lead. I know Angus has eaten rabbit and squirrel with no ill effect. Freyja caught a squirrel but I wouldn't let her eat it mainly because I didn't want an anatomy lesson later in the day. (still on puppy-kibble). I personally wouldn't' worry too much about the meat, but if a shotgun was used be on the look out for stray bits of lead.


----------



## Chloedancer

Thanks everyone. I didn't even think about the lead. I will still take whatever he brings and maybe just throw out the squirrels and feed rabbit. I would hate to lose a source for rabbit, duck, and deer.

I am pretty sure he said they had been frozen a while, like in a block of ice...but I will question him again regarding that, to be safe about parasites.

Don't want to take the chance on pukes either, lol, and squirrel does seem a bit creepy. Just wasn't sure since I don't think I've seen much posted on squirrel and raw feeding.

Awe, the bunny thing is sad too.


----------



## Verivus

Squirrels/rabbits are both completely safe to feed. Just be sure to keep wild game frozen for 2-3 weeks before feeding and check for lead. I'm jealous, I wish I could find a source for small game!


----------

